# best map chip



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Any opinions on the best map chip for a lowrance hds 7(gen 1)? Need it mostly for inland lakes and occasionally erie. Thanks


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

For Lowrance I would go with Navionics. Lakemaster only works with Humminbird.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I think there was a Navionics chip in that thing if I remember correctly..... Great for the big lake, sucked inland.

I hope to be headed up the last week of the month, although it sure doesn't seem like it now. I will give you a shout before I go.
Al


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

No chip Al. Having issues with contour overlay and lowrance said a chip is the only fix.

Also hoping for the end of the month.

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Navionics Hotmaps Platinum East

Excellent detail for inland lakes I have been on but they are around $200


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

just seen on the navionics Web site the video for the new navionics plus chip. you can down load any lake in the us or Canada for free for one year. also have where you can upload you daily sonar readings to update the map. when others update it , they add it the next day to that lake.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

